# LGDonkeys



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Any one keep a donkey or two with your goats/ sheep or other livestock as protection from stray dogs and coyotes? 

I am wondering if a dual purpose donkey that could haul feed and square bales as well as guard the goats would be a better choice than an LGDog? I need help with hauling, just can't carry as much weight as I used to could. I don't like ATV noise though I may be in need of an old tractor too but tractors don't guard goats.

What say you?


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Did a search in the archives and found some good pros and cons about LGDonkeys. Good reading... leaning toward LGDonkeys right now.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

I keep my donkeys far away from anything small as they will kill or the very least run it off. They are very good at guarding.

None of the 11 donkeys I have owned where raised with small livestock.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Donkeys are very hit and miss. Many will kill goats and sheep, sometimes out of animousity sometimes just playing. Females usually work out better then males, don't even try a jack. I would buy one that is currently living with what you want it to watch over. Also they do best with lighter predator loads. They will approach a dog or a coyote which is enough to scare most pets or a coyote, add 2-3 dogs/coyotes at once and there are enough to keep the donkey occupied as the others grab a meal.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Just like dogs, they need to be bonded with goats or sheep. I got my two minis as foals and kept them adjacent to the sheep for three or four months before putting them together, and then it was for time periods. They were great guards. If you purchase 'guardian' donkeys that are already bonded to sheep they will cost more. It is worth it so you don't have to deal with baby donkeys. You want donkeys that are halter trained, vaccinated, and used to having their hooves trimmed. You will have to have their hooves trimmed at least 3 times a year. Since you want to also use them as beasts of burden, make sure they have some training on them and are fine with people.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

It will take a lot of homework. I don't know anything about donkeys. I haven't really tested the coyote population here. Don't know what it will be like. If its heavy, I might have to go with the Anatolian x Pyr anyway. I wouldn't want anyone hurt.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

We have loads of coyotes around here but just having the donkeys in a pen near the goats is all it takes. Or maybe the coyotes aren't hungry?


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Our boxers were trained to pull a small cart- I figure an LGD could pull as much as a donkey, or even train a goat (I think Hoegger's sells goat carts and harness_)...


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

don't want the lgdog outside the goat pastures at all. would be nice for him to love his goats and never want to leave them. there is still a winter or two ahead before this decision i think.  maybe i can train tsaheylu:spinsmiley:


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

My ABs LOVED to pull.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Tsaheylu loves to pull too. Its why I have a sprained ankle right now  need to look at harnesses. i think she may be a natural


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Well I think it was premature to lean toward donkeys knowing so little of them. I can see clearly I have an equine wish that needs satisfying and donkeys won't do that. So will stick with the idea of an lgdog anatolian x pyr in due time. It wasn't so much the idea against the donkeys as just not being able to justify whole new area of unknowns - just dont have the desire to get into anything new for now


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

When it comes to guarding, I have found that a donkey isn't always a wise choice, those that work, seem to work very well but those that don't are a disaster. I haven't heard of anyone who has had a lot of luck retraining a disaster.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

you know Tango, 
my neighbor had a BLM donkey in with his livestock and later he borrowed an LGD for a while and just kept them seperated by electric netting....
So, he did both....

(Neighbor moved last year)...


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

No, you wouldn't want a disaster. You want a donkey (or dog) that has been bonded to the livestock at a young age. Most people use a jenny. Even a large mini donkey is enough to keep coyotes away. And, you can hitch up a cart.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

I think it depends heavily on the donkey. The guy that used to be the leader of our church congregation raised a donkey in the hopes it would guard his sheep but instead the donkey would kick a nearby sheep and run away so the dogs that came around would go after the injured sheep instead of him. :facepalm:


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Its pretty overwhelming here at times. The other day I was walking the proposed fence line and discovered another deep dark hole covered over with rotting wood :drum:. No way can I put anything there until I correct that. I've been thinking of machines or animals that can do double service to help me out a bit. That was the idea behind the donkey: guard and beast of burden. But I think I will need a dozer or a 4wd tractor before I can even consider putting goats into that area not to mention putting a donkey or an LGD there

I'm just way more familiar with dogs though and I find myself actively resisting anything new. Just too much to learn, too much to buy and to take care of and fix or repair.... like being pulled in every direction and I can only move in one direction at a time. So I am leaving that whole thought process of LGDonkey or LGDog until I can get a handle on the clean up. Thank ya'll


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Are considering selling again?


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Maura said:


> Are considering selling again?


Me? the land is still for sale if that is what you mean. Contract expires in June- it is for 6 months and I can't cancel it. Was very surprised to see appraisal of this place, btw, but I've since added more fencing and gotten the flooring finished and have a washer/dryer combo on order not to mention my fruit trees, doelings and turkeys.... getting a customer base for eggs and so getting harder to move and price will reflect it. But if someone wants to buy it they are quite welcome too :icecream:


----------

